# Rubber Matting, Shavings and Hay



## ibot (16 March 2013)

Hey 

anyone know a good place to get rubber matting from in Chester? i need enough for a 12 x 13 stable i have had one quote for £210 which to me sounds really expensive. 
I also need to know good places to get hay and shavings from


thank you kindly

Nicky
xx


----------



## webble (16 March 2013)

Hay and shavings Hales in Willaston (they deliver) rubber matting I would go for the thick EVA mats like these much nicer than the hard rubber ones http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STABLE-MA...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item3f226068c6


----------



## ibot (16 March 2013)

thank you i am always scared to be going on the internet and buying off there


----------



## webble (16 March 2013)

ibot said:



			thank you i am always scared to be going on the internet and buying off there 

Click to expand...

They are really nice. I had to cut a bit off mine after a month as they expanded but been fine since. They are really warm and comfy and have saved me a bale a week in bedding I love them. Just a tip though they dont roll up to fit in a car


----------

